# eclipse 3.4 und subversion



## kernelDERSoftware (27. Jun 2008)

was nutzt ihr?
ich habe wieder subclipse hinzugefügt, funktioniert scheinbar auch, aber es gibt ja ein plugin im incubator

dieses würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, aber mit dem neuen update center komme ich gar nicht mehr klar, weil die suche einfach fürn arsch ist

also, hat es schon jemand erfolgreich getestet oder lohnt es nicht und wenn ja, welche pakete sind dafür von nöten?


----------



## maki (27. Jun 2008)

Vergiss subclipse, nimm subversive, wird das offizielle Eclipse SVN Tool.

Ich bekomme Probleme wenn ich unter Eclipse 3.2 einen anderen Client als das SVNKit nutze.


----------



## foobar (27. Jun 2008)

Der neue Updatemanager ist doch supi endlich können Abhängigkeiten selbstständig aufgelöst werden. Um subversive nutzen zu können mußt du nur die Url zur Updatesite hinzufügen:
http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/

Danach wählst du nur das neu hinzugefügte Repo aus und installierst das Paket SvnKit. Das hat bei mir problemlos mit Ganymede funktioniert.


----------



## kernelDERSoftware (27. Jun 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der neue Updatemanager ist doch supi endlich können Abhängigkeiten selbstständig aufgelöst werden. Um subversive nutzen zu können mußt du nur die Url zur Updatesite hinzufügen:
> http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/
> 
> Danach wählst du nur das neu hinzugefügte Repo aus und installierst das Paket SvnKit. Das hat bei mir problemlos mit Ganymede funktioniert.



mh, genau dass habe ich gemacht und die seite wurde bei mir nicht gefunden


----------



## maki (27. Jun 2008)

Die solltest du zusätzlich brauchen:
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/subversive/0.7/update-site/


----------



## byte (27. Jun 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die solltest du zusätzlich brauchen:
> http://download.eclipse.org/technology/subversive/0.7/update-site/


Die brauch man nich zwingend, weil das Subversive Plugin auch über die Default Updatesite verfügbar ist. Allerdings gibts da nicht den Connector. Dafür braucht man offenbar weiterhin die Polarion Update Site.

Wo ist eigtl. der Unterschied zw. dem JavaHL Connector und dem SvnKit? Ich habe ersteres installiert.


----------



## maki (27. Jun 2008)

SVNKit läuft stabiler *g*

Das SVNKit ist soviel ich weiss eine 100% Java Implementierung, die anderen nutzen noch etwas "natives".


----------

